# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr Cooley 2,664 front & temples

## Jerry Cooley, MD

This patient is in his mid 30's and wanted restoration of his frontal hairline including temples. There was no thinning in the crown. We performed FUT 2,664 grafts (4,581 hairs). He is shown 13 months later.

----------


## JoeTillman

Dr. Cooley,

This is a very natural and refined result with excellent density. Were PRP/Acell used for this patient or is this all the result of surgery alone?

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

Joe, we did perform PRP/ACell on this patient.  Since he is not on finasteride, hopefully this will give him some protection against further loss in the near future.

----------


## win200

I really like the temple point work in this case.  Subtle, but makes a big difference.  Lots of docs ignore that area in cases like these.

----------


## rlemkin

Great result! Is putting grafts in the temples on a young patient like this generally fine, or does it depend on the patient and their level of expected hair loss, etc.?

----------


## JoeTillman

> Great result! Is putting grafts in the temples on a young patient like this generally fine, or does it depend on the patient and their level of expected hair loss, etc.?


 Hi rlemkin,

I won't presume to answer on behalf of Dr. Cooley but in my opinion the placement still allows for a mature aesthetic in that the temples weren't closed. The angle was restored that is found on typcal NW2 adult males. This restores a stronger frame for the face without using too many grafts from the donor zone that may be needed in the future.

----------


## jamesst11

the hair line looks so natural, amazing.  I am personally in a situation were I had transplants way too early.  I have a left side of the head that consists of transplants spaced way too far apart and a right side that is naturally diffused thin... with the rest of my head now being a bit diffused thin and a crown that is really thin... what are my options? haha... tricky situation.  I have been on fin for 7.5 months now.  It has only caused me to thin more quickly.

----------


## JoeTillman

> the hair line looks so natural, amazing.  I am personally in a situation were I had transplants way too early.  I have a left side of the head that consists of transplants spaced way too far apart and a right side that is naturally diffused thin... with the rest of my head now being a bit diffused thin and a crown that is really thin... what are my options? haha... tricky situation.  I have been on fin for 7.5 months now.  It has only caused me to thin more quickly.


 You are welcome to contact me any time, James. Maybe I can come up with some ideas if I can see what your loss looks like.

----------

